# Corporal Jason Harwood



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*
*Jason E. Harwood*
Topeka Police Department, Kansas

End of Watch: Sunday, September 7, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/7/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Corporal Jason Harwood was shot and killed while making a traffic stop in the 3200 block of SE Sixth Avenue at approximately 4:45 pm.

One of the vehicle's occupants opened fire during the traffic stop, fatally wounding Officer Harwood. The suspect believed to be the shooter turned himself in a short time later.

Corporal Harwood had served wit the Topeka Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Ronald Miller
Topeka Police Department
320 S Kansas Avenue
Suite 100
Topeka, KS 66603

Phone: (785) 368-9551

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22176-corporal-jason-e-harwood#ixzz3CiIA3gQ8


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Harwood.


----------

